# Virtualize Exchange Server 2007



## somethingunreal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Could someone perhaps point me out or explain a good way to VM an email exchange server?

I have our exchange server on a Windows 2003 x64 OS. I am looking for a good and efficient way to VM this server while still being able to use email during the process.

I already have a VSphere setup and such, I would just like someone else opinion and a little help for a good and efficient way. perhaps someone out there has done it already and can share the news!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## somethingunreal (Nov 21, 2012)

no one seems to know???


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

So you're running 64 bit 2003 server with exchange 2007? To my knowledge, there won't be a clean way to convert while receiving emails. Best to stop all services before converting to ensure it's clean. 

How many users do you have?


----------

